# Paraben Free Mac Products



## eyek (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, All

  	I recently started to use Mac products such as Fix+, Pro Longwear foundation and mineralized skin finish. Not one of them says it contains parabens, is it really true or I may be missing something, maybe its just written under different name.


  	Thanks


----------



## villabeauTIFFul (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not sure... you might want to contact a MAC online artist during daytime hours to be 100% sure.  But I have a feeling the pro long wear has parabens because it is a lip product.


----------



## eyek (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks for the reply,

 	 		I already did, and none of the  mentioned above contain parabens. The Fix+ did but the new formula has no Parabens at all.


----------



## Peppermint23 (Jul 28, 2011)

It's funny since I just wrote a reply on the MAC Fix+ thread. 

  	After reading that the spray doesn't have parabens in it just made me appreciate it more.

  	By any chance, does anyone else know any other paraben-free mac product other than those listed above?


----------



## eyek (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

 [h=3]Mac Mineralize Skinfinish and MAC _Pro Longwear _both do not have parabens.[/h]


----------

